# Dr Seuss screensavers?



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find a few of these? I don't know how to make my own yet and the kids aren't home to teach me. 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As the Dr Seuss books are very much still under copyright, it is very unlikely there are any legal Dr. Suess screensavers around, as use of the image would be prohibited.

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Betsy! I definitely don't want to do anything wrong.

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I knew that!

I know that there are a lot of screensavers that are posted on our site and on the Web...and it's very difficult to research all of them, so we've been depending on our members' good sense. I have no doubt though about Dr. Seuss...his original work is still being sold in galleries and is in publication. Here is the official Dr. Seuss website for your enjoyment:
http://www.seussville.com/

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok. I did a search and there are free clipart download for Dr. Seuss, so I would imagine if you use those there wouldn't be an issue using them. I'll do a couple and see how they turn out. Update. I'll keep looking. The ones I found are just to low of a resolution to work. They are really fuzzy when you blow them up.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Found a bunch and they are free clipart, so no problem. Here is the first one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are 2 more.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Last one for now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, glad to hear you found the clipart!  I've only been wrong a couple of times so far today, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter AKA Agent 72 said:


> Cool, glad to hear you found the clipart! I've only been wrong a couple of times so far today, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


I was really surprised to see it. Most of it isn't high enough quality to create the screensavers, but at least there is no issue of licensing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to move this over to the Photo Gallery Board.

Good Job Kathy!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you!!! Kathy, you are the best!

Melissa


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kathy those are great, but I agree they don't have very high res versions out there. Here is my contribution - I took several of the low res and combined them - see if this works for y'all.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Good idea Dwayne. That turned out really well. I'm waiting on a package. If it comes early enough I'm going to go buy the program you recommended. I want it for all of my photos I get of my grandchildren. I'm trying to get ready for a trip that I'm taking in the morning, so time is running out.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Good idea Dwayne. That turned out really well. I'm waiting on a package. If it comes early enough I'm going to go buy the program you recommended. I want it for all of my photos I get of my grandchildren. I'm trying to get ready for a trip that I'm taking in the morning, so time is running out.


no prob kathy - as soon as you're ready i'll walk you through the steps that I use. and if you figure a better way to do it, i hope you'll share! I just figgered out the way I use it and it has good results for the most part.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Dwayne

I like that with all of them combined. Great job!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Dwayne
> 
> I like that with all of them combined. Great job!


Thank you ma'am!!


----------

